

Tumblr Sued for $5 Million Over ‘Pirating’ Users and Employees - DiabloD3
https://torrentfreak.com/tumblr-sued-over-pirating-users-120507/

======
ChuckMcM
Not exactly shocking, reading Eric Goldman's blog [1] can show you how
litigious Perfect 10 can be.

[1]
[http://blog.ericgoldman.org/archives/2011/08/catching_up_on....](http://blog.ericgoldman.org/archives/2011/08/catching_up_on.htm)

